# Day off



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

So what do a couple guides do when they have an open date...go fishing, of course. 

Hooked up with Texxan1 and actually got the chance to stand on the casting platform for a change. I took first duty poling from daylight until about 10am. Thomas nailed a bunch of reds and a sheepie throwing a Buggs blue crab jigs. Almost like fly fishing I guess.










Then I got my turn. Felt a little rusty at first and blew a couple gimme shots. Settled down and managed to drop the Redfish Crack fly in the sweet spot. Once the ice was broken it was on. Landed six slots with a couple more coming unpinned during the fight. Had probably 20+ shots in a couple hours.

And then there were the dadgum frustrating sheepies. I must've thrown at 15-20 of those picky suckers. Had numerous follows and one half-hearted take, but couldn't stick one.

Fished a variety of areas including open bay shorelines, exposed reefs and marsh.










Reds love some Crack fly.










Sure was nice to get a couple hours on the bow for a change. Thanks Thomas.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice pictures and fish


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

that crack fly is the sheeezzilllll i cant get enough of it.im still tying it a little different but the same color combo i got from you in the TKF swap.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

It's kind of like a Clouser I guess, just a style type more than a specific recipe. Andy designed it and showed it to me a while back. I tie mine different than his, but not enough so that I'd call it something else. I've seen five or six versions. The dang thing just works.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

awesome pics & report.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Red Fish Crack Fly, could ya post a picture of said fly?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Good report. Gotta luv the pictures. Tell us more about the crack fly


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Nicely done, Captains! Hope to get out there with you guys pretty soon.

Tell us some more about this Redfish Crack you speak of. Would love to see some pics...a potential new Bugg design, perhaps???


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

this one i got in the swap .this color combo has work great for me .everything from hardheads to sheeps.i tie mine with a standard #4 hook,eyes optional char thread,tan craft fur,orange marabou,olive brush, sili legs,weed guard .very simple


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks You for picture and instructions!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

i don't have any good pics of mine, but these were tied by a buddy. Like I said earlier, it's more of a general style than a specific recipe. I like it because it is simple to tie and it works. I tie it in all different color combinations, with or without weight, thicker and thinner.










Got this lil guy on the crack fly Monday morning.










...by casting into something like this


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

that is your tie on the other page ite the one i recieved from you in the swap on tkf. im gonna post post the one i tie as soon as i tie some more lol.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

this one has been working great for me lately


----------

